# ENFJs (or other types?) with Bipolar Disorder / Manic Depression



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

Are you an ENFJ that has been diagnosed with bipolar disorder? I know 3 ENFJs that have been diagnosed Bipolar, and even more that have thought they had this disorder.
Please vote! If you’re comfortable with talking about it, please also let me know why/ how you were diagnosed and how you have managed the disorder.
Most ENTPs have been diagnosed with ADD, and I was just starting to wonder if ENFJs with bipolar disorder is the same sort of thing.. Bipolar diagnosis seems to be pretty subjective. It is made by comparing a person’s behavior with a set of criteria that Psychiatrists have developed.. criteria such as having mood swings, family history of bipolar disorder, certain reasoning skills, poor memory, certain ways you express yourself, and your ability to maintain relationships. Is bipolarness really a biological sickness, or is it simply the natural but difficult expression of a temperament that is uncommon and non-conforming?


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I personally have bipolar disorder and am an Ne user. I have noticed that a lot of other bipolar people tend to be Ne users as well on this forum. I have also noticed that a lot of known famous people with Bipolar disorder are/were Ne users:
> 
> Robert Downey Jr.- ENTP
> Robin Williams- ENFP
> ...


I just found this thread, but none of the many ENTPs and ENFPs of my acquaintance have ever been suspected of being bipolar..


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought I was an INFJ with undiagnosed BPD and Manic Depression. However, since I realized that I was an ENFJ and found people to relate to on this online forum -- to talk to them -- to understand how our minds work and things that make us tick in different directions, I've been able to come out of my extremist mood swings and strike a healthy balance over the last 3-4 months. 

I have a feeling that a lot of ENFJ's are misdiagnosed [but this is just my feeling] because it seems likely that these extreme mood swings are a part of our personality. I think we can work out these "problems" by shifting our attitudes towards life slightly and seek healthier relationships. 

But then ... I don't want to make any assertions about significance of this correlation because I'm not qualified to make such judgements. I'm just sharing my thoughts and my own experience.


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

Jawz said:


> I thought I was an INFJ with undiagnosed BPD and Manic Depression. However, since I realized that I was an ENFJ and found people to relate to on this online forum -- to talk to them -- to understand how our minds work and things that make us tick in different directions, I've been able to come out of my extremist mood swings and strike a healthy balance over the last 3-4 months.


 
Please let me know when you write your 'Guide to Personal Growth through MBTI'. I want at least 5 copies.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I need an advice. :]I know that it is perfectly normal to have ups and downs, but I have mixed states for quite a long time. Mood swings, random anger and sadness or bursts of energy and activity - I got used to all of that. One day, I may feel high, be energetic, outgoing, cheerful, fully enjoy my life and make plans for the future. The other day, I feel hopeless, insecure, depressed and stay in my room for two or more days. I cry easily for no apparent reason; I can go out with my friends and have fun, but then I come home and suddenly feel like sitting on the floor and crying for hours. I can get extremely angry at one of my friends and say a lot of horrible things to that person; next day I would feel guilty and confused - as if yesterday it wasn't me at all.I recently took Bipolar Screening Quiz | Psych Central and got 48 (36-50 Bipolar disorder - Moderate to severe symptoms). Something is definitely wrong with me for last 2-3 (I wasn't like that before) years and it gets worse with every week. I never thought I could have a Bipolar Disorder, but after reading a few descriptions it makes sense.What do you think? Am I Bipolar? How do you deal with that?


----------

